# New ATV



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

So yesterday I got my F250 stuck and when I was pulling it out the hub pretty much just fell off the spindle for the passenger front tire. This was near the beginning of thee storm that just dropped 10+" here and I had to get the lot cleared for the business.

At this point there was already 2-3" across most of the lot and the only things cleared were the driveway and 1 pass near the building. All the other snow companies were loaded up and couldn't be hired at this point so I was now stuck with a lot filling with snow and no way to move it.

First I was going to put a plow on my 08 F150 but nobody will do the install because the truck isn't rated for the weight. Then I looked at possibly buying a new truck to replace the 93 but that was far to expensive and getting financing and plow installed would've taken too long.

In the end I found an ATV dealer about 10 miles away that had a Polaris Sporstman 800 X2 in stock. It already had the winch set up on it and just needed to have a blade attached to the front.

I got the financing set up and then went and picked up a new trailer for it and headed to pick it up. When I got there they were just finishing up with mounting the plow on it and testing it to make sure everything worked. Took about an hour once I arrived and filled out the paperwork.

Once they finished it I couldn't help but do a few laps in the parking lot. Don't have any pics of that. Got it loaded up and headed back to work with my new ATV. By the time I got back it had been about 5-6 hours since the truck failed. There was now 6-8" of snoww across most of the parking lot.

An ATV was defiantly NOT the right tool for this job. But it was the only tool I had.

Took me 4 hours to get that lot in respectable shape and then I went home for the night to get some sleep. Got up at 5 AM today and started again. This time there was only 3-4" of snow which was pretty easy. The hardest part was the 10" deep pile of stuff at the end of the driveway from the city plows. That took me forever to move.

So all in all I have a broken truck(again...) and a brand new ATV to do sidewalks and whatnot with. ATV is more fun to use than the truck but it is much colder.

Here's a couple pics of it loaded on the trailer when I got home this morning:


















There is a 60" Polaris Glacier I plow in the bed of the truck because it is too long to fit on the trailer with the ATV.

I love this thing and can't want to enjoy riding it even more once summer gets here.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good 




for a Polaris, :laughing:
just kidding 

it is a Sharp looking ATV 
I like the Mini fairing is that aftermarket?


how big is your lot?
how long does it take with your truck for a storm that just went through?

the ATV is way more fun, Just colder.
but you already knew that.

Hand Warmer's and Thumb warmers are a good thing.

sublime out.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

sublime68charge;995311 said:


> looks good
> 
> for a Polaris, :laughing:
> 
> ...


With the F250 I can be done in 30 minutes.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

have you had many problems with the Ford?,

is the working plan to use the truck when its working and the ATV is the ready backup unit?

and use the ATV for the small snow falls when you wanna just play around at it?

your right the ATV in the Deep snow is overmatched most time's but if you work at it long enough it will get the job done. Wont be pretty and you'll be cold and tired by the end.
have to plow with the storm instead of the 1 big push at the end might have to due 3 push'es 
but for the cost of an ATV New VS New truck and Plow VS Skid Steer, the Price is gonna be way lower. 

then there the summer Fun Factor of the ATV.

sublime out


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

sublime68charge;995333 said:


> have you had many problems with the Ford?,
> 
> is the working plan to use the truck when its working and the ATV is the ready backup unit?
> 
> ...


You got it pretty much exactly right. The plan is to use the truck when ever I can keep it running long enough. We've had quite a few problems so far this winter but nothing so bad that it can't be fixed.

I will use the truck to do the majority of the lot and then the ATV for the sidewalk along the curb and in the corners for clean up.

The reason I got the one with the dump bed was because of the summer usage. I do some landscaping during the summer and hopefully this will work better than parking one of my trucks on somebody's front lawn.

I parked a truck on the grass last year and the heat form the engine sitting over the grass for extended periods of time killed all the grass underneath.

It did take me quite some time last night to do everything but that snow was so deep that an ATV really had no business doing it. I would've preferred to hire another company to take care of it but everybody was busy.

This morning I cleared about 4" with the ATV and it took me about 3 hours to get almost everything moved. Now it's not anywhere near good as I could do with a truck and when I get the truck back tomorrow I will finish up but it was enough to keep people moving in and out all day.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Good looking Wheeler. If you stay in front of the snow it will do great.


D


----------

